# fastest acting short cycle steroids??!



## stig77 (May 14, 2009)

Hi thanks for looking at my thread - i need some help on what to use on my next cycle. ive left it too late to do my usual sus/test course as i go on holiday in june so dont want to interrupt my cycle. Ive heard there are some great fast acting brands out at the momet. Any suggestions? I usually inject so please make sure its injectable if your recommending, thanks :cool2:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

test prop

npp

2 good ones


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

I not too wise about short ester cycles.. But my guess would be Test Prop and Tren Ace at 3 ml a week... Normally prop comes in 100 - 150 mg/ml and Tren ive had before and it came in 100mg/ml... If i was to do a short ester cycle id probs do something like this..

1-6 Test Prop 300 - 500mg/week (3 ml a week)

1-6 Tren Ace 300mg/week (3ml a week)

Maybe throw some Stanazolol, just coz i like it  Then PCT day after... Probably something like this..

Nolva 40/20/20/20

Clomid 50/50/50/50

Im no expert at short ester cycles but thats what id do... But tbh Id probs throw some HCG in the PCT too coz Tren shuts you down facking hard! and I mean hard... But the results from it are great


----------



## stig77 (May 14, 2009)

thanks for that webby. a mate of mines on the above plus dbol - soundsl ike a good cycle but i dont wanan take any tablets. Can you recommend anything injectable thats like dbol? or is dbol injectable


----------



## stig77 (May 14, 2009)

vitty whats the pct dosages you put? im still getting used to posts on here!

Then PCT day after... Probably something like this..

Nolva 40/20/20/20

Clomid 50/50/50/50 ..... whats these? <<<<<

i no whats clomid and nov are but not sure how and when to take them :s


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

Test prop/tren ace/mast prop or Onerip in other words 1ml eod maybe with a little bit of extra test prop in there as well? most onerip works out to 100mg test prop/75mg tren/75mg masteron.


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

stig77 said:


> vitty whats the pct dosages you put? im still getting used to posts on here!
> 
> Then PCT day after... Probably something like this..
> 
> ...


Thats how much mg per day for that week... PCT would be 4 weeks.. so you split it like this.. 40/20/20/20.. so the first one would be 40mg for the first week..


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wolf said:


> Test prop/tren ace/mast prop or Onerip in other words 1ml eod maybe with a little bit of extra test prop in there as well? most onerip works out to 100mg test prop/75mg tren/75mg masteron.


Thts wat I'm doing. Lixus ripblend. 75mg prop,tren,mast. Plus a lil extra prop.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

150mg prop 100mg tren 150mg mast eod


----------



## stig77 (May 14, 2009)

Ive heard people ravin bout this Lixus - but ive also heard how many copies of it r floating about at the mo - how can i tell whats real? sounds like a good one though. Ive got hold of some test cyp do u think this would be a good one to mix with something else?


----------

